# Any MFP'ers here?



## Philip Reed (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all! 

Just found this wonderful forum and wanted to say hi! I have started again with my weight loss journey. The one thing that has stopped me in the past has been not having a network of support. So, to solve this I am using the app my fitness pal and am looking for support on that site and app. Does anyone here use it? Feel free to add me by going to the URL below! 

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/profile/philreeduk


----------

